# Campagnola groupset parts and wheels (Campy ot fulcrum)



## flyingelephant (20 Feb 2009)

Hi. I'm building up a Frame (Alu Colnago) with Campagnolo and am looking for a groupset. Veloce or better, hopefully 10sp and compact.
Also after some wheels, campag or Fulcrum if anyone has some.
Thanks.


----------



## Nicensleazy (20 Feb 2009)

Getting good Campag these days is hard to find, especially as the 10 speed has dried up.


----------



## flyingelephant (23 Feb 2009)

It has been quite on the responces!


----------



## peanut (23 Feb 2009)

I've got a used 10 spd cassette 12-25t if its any help £12 posted ?
also brand new 9spd veloce chainset, front and rear mechs


----------



## Nicensleazy (28 Feb 2009)

flyingelephant said:


> Hi. I'm building up a Frame (Alu Colnago) with Campagnolo and am looking for a groupset. Veloce or better, hopefully 10sp and compact.
> Also after some wheels, campag or Fulcrum if anyone has some.
> Thanks.




Post some pics when you have a mo


----------



## peanut (28 Feb 2009)

Mmmm its certainly been quite quiet on the responses from the OP


----------

